# 10-stellige Handynummer



## Ash (18 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Und zwar folgendes: Gestern habe ich beim feiern in einer Kneipe ein Mädel kennen gelernt. Wir unterhielten uns ein wenig und irgendwann verabschiedete sie sich. Später traf ich sie draußen wieder. Sie meinte, dass sie mich nett finde und gab mir ihre Handynr. D1 0160 und dann weitere 10 Stellen (oder waren es 9, ich weiß es nicht mehr genau), da ich den Zettel heute Mittag entsorgt habe. Ich habe ihr dann auch 2 mal geschrieben, ihre Antwort kam immer über PC. In der SMS stand ihr Text mit Absender IhrName @ arcor.de 

Das erstma zur Vorgeschichte. Nu meine Frage: Gibt es mittlerweile 9 oder 10-stellige normale Handynummern? Oder ist da was nicht ganz koscher? Gibt es eventuell junge hübsche Mädels, die Typen ansprechen und irgendwelche kostenpflichtige Handynr. verteilen oder bin ich ein wenig paranoid. :roll: 

Jedenfalls habe ich eben mal ne Mail an ihre Arcor-Addy geschrieben und gebeten, sie soll mir doch noch mal die Nr. zusenden. 

Schon mal Danke für mögliche Meinungen.


----------



## OlSt (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: 10-stellige Handynummer*



Ash schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich eben mal ne Mail an ihre Arcor-Addy geschrieben und gebeten, sie soll mir doch noch mal die Nr. zusenden.
> 
> Schon mal Danke für mögliche Meinungen.



na wenn du die Süsse "live" getroffen hast... ich wünsch dir dass du sie wieder triffst/hörst/liest!


----------



## BenTigger (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: 10-stellige Handynummer*

Info:

0160 ist ne normale Handynummer die auch nach der 0160 noch 8 und 9 weitere Zahlen haben. (Meine hat 8 Zahlen nach der 0160)

Ausserdem bietet Arcor seinen Kunden an, monatlich 10 SMS kostenlos zu versenden und man kann weitere SMS kostengünstig kaufen. Ich habe z.B. grade noch 60 SMS zum versenden. Es erscheint als Absender dann meine Mailadresse. Das ist also noch kein Anzeichen einer Abzocke sondern nur eine kostengünstige Art des SMS Versandes. Jedoch mein Lieblingsvorteil an der Art des Versandes ist das einfache Tippen der SMS


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: 10-stellige Handynummer*

also handynummern mit 10 stellen gibt es definitiv nicht in deutschland..zumindest nicht nach der "vorwahl"


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2007)

*AW: 10-stellige Handynummer*

Hi,

hatte gstern auch so ein "erlebnis".

habe eine über Freenet kennengelernt und ihr meine Handy-Nr. gegeben.
gestern bekam ich eine sms von ihr mit dem absender 89999.

habe dummerweise 1x zurückgeschrieben....

hat dann gemeint das sie das telefon von ihrer freundin ausgeliehen hätte, da sie cola auf ihr handy geschüttet hätte sie musste ihr handy einschicken.
und da sie kürzlich umgezogen sei hätte arcor auch noch nicht ihr telefon freigeschaltet.
hat sich dafür entschuldigt das die sms die ich schreiben würde so teuer ist und das sie es nicht gewusst hat.
daraufhin hat sie mir dann ihre handy-nr. geschickt 0160 - dann 7-stellig.

tja, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob das auch wieder eine abzocke ist ?!

was meint ihr ?

Gruss
SPIDER


----------



## Elias (15 März 2022)

Bei mir ist es so mich hat einen Nummer angerufen mit 49 also deutsche Nummer aber danach kamen nur 8 zahlen also insgesamt 9 wen man die 0 mit berechnet und ich habe sie dann angerufen und dann kam die Nummer ist nicht vollständig und rufen sie bitte die Auskunft an 

Falls mir einer weiter helfen kann bitte antworten


----------



## jupp11 (15 März 2022)

Warum willst  du eine vermutliche gespoofte Nummer anrufen?


----------



## BenTigger (15 März 2022)

Wer was von dir will, ruft schon wieder an.


----------

